
The C10K problem - amanzi
http://www.kegel.com/c10k.html
======
amanzi
I came across this post via a Cloudflare blog post that was linked to earlier
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-we-scaled-nginx-and-saved-
th...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-we-scaled-nginx-and-saved-the-
world-54-years-every-day/)) and thought it was interesting enough to share
here.

